# Darn thing really works.



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Went into the backroom of the basement to get some packing boxes,turned around and scared the crap out of myself.My stalkabout is hanging against the wall,room not lit so well and [email protected]&n that thing took me by suprise!









Pic has flash so it looks much brighter than it really is!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's pretty cool! I think I'd jump too. Hopefully, just not spill any beer in the process


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

If I had a nickle for every time I had done that LOL


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> That's pretty cool! I think I'd jump too. Hopefully, just not spill any beer in the process


You will be glad to know my beer was safe and sound on the kegerator just outside the door. No beer was harmed in the making of this post!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

That's why I keep my props in the shed.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Great job on making ur self jump!
Glad to hear u dont abuse alcohol...lol!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Whew! a relief to know the stalker and the beer are okay! lol


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That's too funny! I've done the same with my Uruk-Hai armor which is on a stand. With all the props stored in the basement my nephews are afraid to go down there alone!


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

sounds like it doing its job


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That happens all the time out in the garage to me, i leave two evil monks down from the rafters and when you walk out to the unlit garage ,any light from the neighbors house cast just enough lite to catch a glimps of them.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Phew, what a relief. Spilling beer is alcohol abuse.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Thats so funny, probably becuase we can all relate. I did the exact same thing about a year ago and found myself with my fist drawn back about to clobber one of my favorite props.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Too, too funny!! I walked into my barn after getting the heebie jeebies because of all the spider webs I just walked through and noticed my giant scarecrow next to my full length mirror and it scared me to death!! (ALMOST made me feel sorry for the kids......almost!!)


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Y'all are cracking me up. Poor kids...

Now watch me walk down in the basement today and scare myself to death when I forget to turn on the lights and run into one of my props!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Unless I get scared by a gravestone, chances are I won't be scared by anything here...yet.


----------

